# Life Partner permit



## Trod (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I'm soon returning to live in South Africa where I have held permanent residency status since 1982. I left in 2002 following a divorce and am now returning to spend time with my ailing father. I would like to take my British partner with me and believe he can apply for a Life Partner permit.
Can anyone tell me if I can download the relevant forms for completion, or do I have to physically go to South Africa House in London to collect them?
Thanks in advance for your input.
Tracey


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Trod said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'm soon returning to live in South Africa where I have held permanent residency status since 1982. I left in 2002 following a divorce and am now returning to spend time with my ailing father. I would like to take my British partner with me and believe he can apply for a Life Partner permit.
> Can anyone tell me if I can download the relevant forms for completion, or do I have to physically go to South Africa House in London to collect them?
> Thanks in advance for your input.
> Tracey


hi

you can download the forms from the home affairs website. in my experience though when you get to the office they prefer you to fill in their pre printed ones. it is worth downloading and filling them in as a practicwe though so you are not hit with any suprise questions.


----------



## Giedre (Apr 27, 2012)

I came to SA with my partner on a holiday visa knowing that I'm gonna stay here. And I got my SA Citizen Life Partner visa here in SA. I think it's easier to get it here if you have all the right papers than getting it in UK. Good luck


----------

